# Calgary Archers?



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Pretty close, Okotoks.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Kale said:


> Any calgary shooters on here? sign in!


Used to be .... Not so much anymore ...


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Check in here once in a while.........
Found most days (after hunting season) at the Calgary Archery Centre....


----------

